
'Desktop Tower Defense' Maker Raises $1 Million For More Addictive Timewasters - prakash
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/desktop-tower-defense-maker-raises-1-million-for-more-addictive-timewasters
======
fbbwsa
annoyingly addictive. tower defense = untold hours of my life that i will
never get back...

A++++++ would waste that time again if given the option (and would also be
annoyed that i did)

